# Sticky  What to do if your dog goes missing



## MiffyMoo

As I'm watching Lost and Found, I thought it would be a good idea to do a post on what to do if your dog goes missing, as I have learnt loads of tips whilst watching it. And, needless to say, if your dog does go missing, you tend to go into panic mode and forget everything.

So I thought maybe a checklist would help:


Post on DogLost http://www.doglost.co.uk/ - they have a wonderful link where you can print off Lost posters. Put these up everywhere you can in your local area, including your corner shop, pet shops etc. It is believed that dogs will stick to their local area if they go missing.
It is actually a great idea to create a profile now, as you won't be in the right frame of mind to do it if your dog does go missing

Speak to all your neighbours
Contact all local vets
Contact all local rescue centres
Contact all local kennels
Contact the police
Contact the Dog Warden - contact details can be found on your local council website
Contact all local dog walkers and doggy day care centres
Log onto the chip website, as they have a Lost section
If you don't know where your chip is registered, you can check it here https://www.check-a-chip.co.uk/
If you don't know your chip number, your vet should have it

When searching, look in places that offer good coverage, as they will look for somewhere safe to hole up
Search by bins where there made be a lot of food (such as behind shops), as this is a great place for them to scavenge
Obviously this is prior to them going missing - but make sure that your dog chip details are up to date
Post on all Social media
If there are any building sites or workmen in your area, ask around in case your dog has become trapped somewhere on site
Don't forget that a dog may go into survival mode (the point in time where a dog enters Survival Mode is different for every dog. For some - it is instantaneous. For others - it can take days or a week or more to kick in). This is when you have to remember that you are not looking for your dog, you are looking for A dog.

A dog that has entered Survival Mode prioritises things in the following order: Survival, Food, Water, Shelter. When a dog has entered survival mode, very often EVERY human is viewed as a predator - even the one that has fed, loved, walked, bathed and pampered them.

*Do not run after your dog, calling its name*. People yelling (calling a pets name), shaking a food container (loud noises), cars, other dogs barking and pursuing, squeaking toys, a door slamming - these will all invite a fight or flight response. In most (95%+) this will result in a flight response rather than fight. With survival (safety) being the first concern, oftentimes, when a dog in survival mode sees, hears or smells something familiar to them, they will do the exact opposite of what you would expect. They will leave the area and avoid it in the future, as there will now be a negative connotation to that particular spot.

Here is a really helpful post that I found:

"_On day 12 of searching for my dog in a heavily wooded area, distraught and hopeless, I ran into a couple of hunters. They said they lost the occasional dog on a hunt but always got them back. What they told me has helped many dogs and families be reunited. I've given their advice out a few times in the last couple days, so I thought if reddit has any lost dogs out there, this could help:_

_The dog owner(s) should take an article of clothing that has been worn at least all day, the longer the better, so the lost dog can pick up the scent._

_Bring the article of clothing to the location where the dog was last seen and leave it there. Also, if the dog has a crate & familiar toy, you can bring those too (unless location undesirable for crate). You might also want to leave a note requesting item(s) not to be moved._

_Leave a bowl of water there too, as the dog probably hasn't had access to any. Do not bring food as this could attract other animals that the dog might avoid._

_Come back the next day, or check intermittently if possible. Hopefully the dog will be waiting there._

_I was skeptical and doubted my dog would be able to detect an article of clothing if he didn't hear me calling his name as loud as possible all day for 12 days. But I returned the next day and sure enough found him sitting there!_


----------



## JoanneF

I wonder if this could be made a sticky? I see @StormyThai is online just now ..


----------



## Gemmaa

Ah sensible list, my immediate reaction to the title was "panic, and check fences" :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Dr Pepper

I’ve only lost a dog for any length of time once, then I just went back to the village shop where I tied him up three hours earlier and got him back.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Brilliant post! 

I've never really given much thought about what I'd do if they got lost so this is really helpful.

Going to get mine their chips scanned at the vets too as I know Jasper's is on the move somewhere down his front legs and phone numbers might need updating.


----------



## MiffyMoo

Gemmaa said:


> Ah sensible list, my immediate reaction to the title was "panic, and check fences" :Shamefullyembarrased


When my two got out, I actually checked in the wardrobe. Three times. You just completely lose your mind and run around like a headless chicken, sobbing.


----------



## MiffyMoo

PawsOnMe said:


> Brilliant post!
> 
> I've never really given much thought about what I'd do if they got lost so this is really helpful.
> 
> Going to get mine their chips scanned at the vets too as I know Jasper's is on the move somewhere down his front legs and phone numbers might need updating.


It really is the best thing you can do. Mine didn't have their collars on when they got out, but they were taken to the local vet who scanned them and immediately called me.


----------



## MiffyMoo

Dr Pepper said:


> I've only lost a dog for any length of time once, then I just went back to the village shop where I tied him up three hours earlier and got him back.


:Hilarious Muppet!


----------



## Cleo38

I would also add that it's a good idea to add details of your dog/s now rather than at the time they actually do go missing. You will probably be so stressed at that point that providing relevant info & uploading pics might be too much to do.


----------



## MiffyMoo

Cleo38 said:


> I would also add that it's a good idea to add details of your dog/s now rather than at the time they actually do go missing. You will probably be so stressed at that point that providing relevant info & uploading pics might be too much to do.


Good idea, I'll edit it now


----------



## DaisyBluebell

I am going to print that off and add all relevant numbers to it as insurance. Thank you so much for posting. It would be really good as a Sticky as already said.
It scares me to death thinking about Emma going off as she is a Lurcher & if spotted by the 'wrong' people I know full well I would not be getting her back :Arghh & would spend the rest of my life worrying about her !

Have just printed off adding all my local numbers required - please God I never need to use them


----------



## StormyThai

Great idea to have a list that people can run through so I have "stuck" the thread 
I've actually got a Dogslost post all set up so that if Thai ever went missing (highly unlikely but you never know) I can quickly put up the dogslost post instead of having to do it in a panic.


----------



## MiffyMoo

StormyThai said:


> Great idea to have a list that people can run through so I have "stuck" the thread
> I've actually got a Dogslost post all set up so that if Thai ever went missing (highly unlikely but you never know) I can quickly put up the dogslost post instead of having to do it in a panic.


My first stickyyy!!

It makes so much sense, as I was in such a state that I swear it took me about an hour to do mine.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Great thread. This is something i thought about when we got Teds, as he was a Spanish street dog you never know. He does seem to stick by us but he's not offlead yet and it is a worry of mine! 

Thanks for putting it together


----------



## DaisyBluebell

StormyThai said:


> Great idea to have a list that people can run through so I have "stuck" the thread
> I've actually got a Dogslost post all set up so that if Thai ever went missing (highly unlikely but you never know) I can quickly put up the dogslost post instead of having to do it in a panic.


Right now off to do a Dogslost thingy then as well


----------



## DaisyBluebell

MiffyMoo said:


> My first stickyyy!!


Oooh do you get a prize now


----------



## MiffyMoo

DaisyBluebell said:


> Oooh do you get a prize now


I demand a dozen Krispy Kremes!


----------



## Guest

My dogs have all been defective as I couldn't lose them if I tried LOL. 
Years ago we accidentally left the house with Bates still outside. None of our yard is fenced, nor is any of the property. I have no idea what he did all day, but when we came home he greeted us happily trotting down the driveway to meet the car :Woot Of course I was totally freaked out to see him outside instead of safely inside where I thought I had left him, but there ya go. The other 3 we had at the time were inside acting like nothing was wrong either. Knowing them they were probably glad to be rid of the PITA dog for a day :Wacky

I've also been known to stand on the porch calling the dogs only for them to be inside looking at me like I'm addled. Which they're not wrong about...


----------



## DaisyBluebell

MiffyMoo said:


> I demand a dozen Krispy Kremes!


I think you deserve them


----------



## Tyton

Couple of other things to add:

Take regular photographs so folks know what your dog looks like now (markings change, shape/size varies, etc)
we also have a 'jar' for each dog containing a flannel that has been rubbed all over each individual dog, then double clingfilmed and some groomed hair so we have some ready-done scent items particular to that dog (useful if you have a multidog household) as this can be used by tracker dogs to hopefully help find your dog. (we refresh the scent every 2-3 weeks)

In terms of Social media - find out if you have a local group specialising in lost pets (here on the IOW we are lucky enough to have a large fb group for lost pets to use to raise awareness and a large band of members who are able/willing to help search if that is indicated, as well as the Wight Dog Trackers whose scent dogs can go out to help - with scent items as above).
The post re the hunters above is very useful, shelter/bed smelling of the dog/owner is useful to 'lure' a dog back to where it was last seen 

great post - and a useful resource for a time when you will probably be in a blind panic (I know I would be!)


----------



## MiffyMoo

Tyton said:


> Couple of other things to add:
> 
> Take regular photographs so folks know what your dog looks like now (markings change, shape/size varies, etc)
> we also have a 'jar' for each dog containing a flannel that has been rubbed all over each individual dog, then double clingfilmed and some groomed hair so we have some ready-done scent items particular to that dog (useful if you have a multidog household) as this can be used by tracker dogs to hopefully help find your dog. (we refresh the scent every 2-3 weeks)
> 
> In terms of Social media - find out if you have a local group specialising in lost pets (here on the IOW we are lucky enough to have a large fb group for lost pets to use to raise awareness and a large band of members who are able/willing to help search if that is indicated, as well as the Wight Dog Trackers whose scent dogs can go out to help - with scent items as above).
> The post re the hunters above is very useful, shelter/bed smelling of the dog/owner is useful to 'lure' a dog back to where it was last seen
> 
> great post - and a useful resource for a time when you will probably be in a blind panic (I know I would be!)


Wow, I would never have thought of that! Excellent idea though


----------



## Tyton

MiffyMoo said:


> Wow, I would never have thought of that! Excellent idea though


I'm involved in the tracking dog group down here - it really helps if you have a 'clean' scent item - a bed or blanket that all household dogs have shared doesn't work, it has to be particular to that one dog, hence I keep a 'separate' scent item as opposed to hoping I find something that's not too contaminated. 
I'm lucky my lads are all huge (easy to spot - and don't blend into a background!), friendly (once any initial panic was over; they would probably approach people) and well known round the neighbourhood here (most locals would know who they belonged to if they found them out and about), but I'd still be terrified if one went missing, so anything that helps improve their chances of being found quickly......


----------



## MiffyMoo

Tyton said:


> I'm involved in the tracking dog group down here - it really helps if you have a 'clean' scent item - a bed or blanket that all household dogs have shared doesn't work, it has to be particular to that one dog, hence I keep a 'separate' scent item as opposed to hoping I find something that's not too contaminated.
> I'm lucky my lads are all huge (easy to spot - and don't blend into a background!), friendly (once any initial panic was over; they would probably approach people) and well known round the neighbourhood here (most locals would know who they belonged to if they found them out and about), but I'd still be terrified if one went missing, so anything that helps improve their chances of being found quickly......


I was thinking that you do have the size advantage


----------



## Abby Cox

Dr Pepper said:


> I've only lost a dog for any length of time once, then I just went back to the village shop where I tied him up three hours earlier and got him back.


This incident would really make me panic, what do you think can help in avoiding situations like this?


----------



## MiffyMoo

Abby Cox said:


> This incident would really make me panic, what do you think can help in avoiding situations like this?


I think he was joking, as we never recommend leaving your dog tied up outside shops


----------



## CuddleMonster

MiffyMoo said:


> I think he was joking, as we never recommend leaving your dog tied up outside shops


I can imagine people forgetting they have their dog with them and leaving it behind though.

My mum took me out with her when she went shopping shortly after I was born. When she came home, dad asked her is she'd got everything she wanted and then said "Did the baby enjoy the outing?"

"The baby?..."

I'm pretty sure Mum would have broken the record for sprinting as she raced back to the shop to retrieve the pram!


----------



## Siskin

A neighbour managed to leave his dog tied up outside a shop and forget to take her home. He rushed back to find she had already gone. Asked in the shop, but no one had seen or heard anyone enquiring about the dog. He was devastated and felt so awful about leaving her, usual thing, mind elsewhere.

After about a week of searching for her and putting up notices and speaking to the local stray dogs home, he had a phone call from the women who had taken her from outside the shop. She wouldnt/couldn't accept that it it was just forgetfulness on his part and he was thoroughly berated for leaving her. She then put the phone down on him so he had no idea where the dog was and whether the lady would return her or even get in touch again (no 1471 in those days). After several days she phoned again and after a long conversation gave him her address so he could go and pick up his dog. He counts himself very lucky as he thought he has lost her forever.


----------



## Abby Cox

MiffyMoo said:


> I think he was joking, as we never recommend leaving your dog tied up outside shops


Maybe he is, I think a device that would secure a dog to avoid losing him might also help.


----------



## Moobli

Great sticky! I have been watching Lost and Found too and learned things I never knew before - such as usually friendly, bonded pet dogs going into survival mode where even the owner is seen as a threat. I had no idea. 

Like Ouesi my dogs tend to stick close and aren't prone to wandering, but never say never.

My hubby has lost a couple of his sheepdogs when out working the hills. Thankfully we got both back. One was caught in a gamekeeper's snare but was unharmed and the other was just about to be picked up by some people on the hill road just as hubby did another search (that dog had been missing around four hours at that point). They were going to take him to the local police station.

It must be every dog owner's worst nightmare to lose a dog and never know what happened to it


----------



## Abby Cox

My friend broke down when she thought she'd lost her beagle when the girl she paid to walk Sashie around the park got distracted and didn't notice that Sashie's leash got broken.... She was devastated and keeps blaming herself. And then we started to asks her neighbors, paste posters around the area and also on social media. It was a good thing that when we went to the station the next day, the officer said someone reported a lost beagel the day before, and after a while Mare got Sashie back. She didn't go to work that same day just to spend time with Sashie and she keeps apologizing to her, making sure it will not happen again.


----------



## foxiesummer

Phone the dog warden first. I often get the finder ring me before the owner even knows their dog is missing. Once I have the finders details I can then p[ass it on, With their permission, to the owner. That way the finder doesn't pay a fine for allowing their dog to stray.


----------



## Abby Cox

Cleo38 said:


> I would also add that it's a good idea to add details of your dog/s now rather than at the time they actually do go missing. You will probably be so stressed at that point that providing relevant info & uploading pics might be too much to do.


I agree, this will really help. It is better to secure dogs all the time to avoid problems. Providing details to the dog is one way to keep him safe.


----------



## Abby Cox

Dr Pepper said:


> I've only lost a dog for any length of time once, then I just went back to the village shop where I tied him up three hours earlier and got him back.


Good thing you saw him again  You can use some accessories that can help secure him, to avoid this from happening again.


----------



## Siskin

Abby Cox said:


> Good thing you saw him again  You can use some accessories that can help secure him, to avoid this from happening again.


"Accessories"????

Perhaps a brain eh @Dr Pepper


----------



## Guest

Siskin said:


> "Accessories"????
> 
> Perhaps a brain eh @Dr Pepper


Don't expect a reply lol. A certain somebody got busted by mods.


----------



## Julesky

In the first year i had my dog , i lost him once and my partner lost him once. In two v different locales. One was the usual dog walk route near house, he went off after (i think now probably city roe deer). Couldn't find him, was calling etc. Extreme worry as near to dual carriageway - he would have to cross to get home. I called the numbers/crying etc etc etc. Calling for him/walking around the campus that was attached to a wooded city park. In the end a dog walker rang me- from his tag, she was putting her dogs back in the van , when she realised she had an extra head with her...the importance of a clear tag (he's also chipped but still, saved hassle from finder to take to vets etc)


The second time he was out with my partner and two of his friends on a country walk (25 miles plus). Then bolted, i think again after deer. They looked for hours, i got more people and drove to site to look. asked where he'd left from. Went to exact spot he was lost from and there he was- knackered, filthy but waiting right there. 

All the advice posted is great and i think it's probably not uncommon, especially if you're new to owning a dog. Safe to say he is leashed everywhere there be deer these days.


----------



## Abby Cox

Julesky said:


> In the first year i had my dog , i lost him once and my partner lost him once. In two v different locales. One was the usual dog walk route near house, he went off after (i think now probably city roe deer). Couldn't find him, was calling etc. Extreme worry as near to dual carriageway - he would have to cross to get home. I called the numbers/crying etc etc etc. Calling for him/walking around the campus that was attached to a wooded city park. In the end a dog walker rang me- from his tag, she was putting her dogs back in the van , when she realised she had an extra head with her...the importance of a clear tag (he's also chipped but still, saved hassle from finder to take to vets etc)
> 
> The second time he was out with my partner and two of his friends on a country walk (25 miles plus). Then bolted, i think again after deer. They looked for hours, i got more people and drove to site to look. asked where he'd left from. Went to exact spot he was lost from and there he was- knackered, filthy but waiting right there.
> 
> All the advice posted is great and i think it's probably not uncommon, especially if you're new to owning a dog. Safe to say he is leashed everywhere there be deer these days.


Indeed finding our lost pet/s are very exhausting and I've been there. Good thing your dog has a tag on it. Aren't you worried that you might lose him the third time around?


----------



## Abby Cox

Julesky said:


> In the first year i had my dog , i lost him once and my partner lost him once. In two v different locales. One was the usual dog walk route near house, he went off after (i think now probably city roe deer). Couldn't find him, was calling etc. Extreme worry as near to dual carriageway - he would have to cross to get home. I called the numbers/crying etc etc etc. Calling for him/walking around the campus that was attached to a wooded city park. In the end a dog walker rang me- from his tag, she was putting her dogs back in the van , when she realised she had an extra head with her...the importance of a clear tag (he's also chipped but still, saved hassle from finder to take to vets etc)
> 
> The second time he was out with my partner and two of his friends on a country walk (25 miles plus). Then bolted, i think again after deer. They looked for hours, i got more people and drove to site to look. asked where he'd left from. Went to exact spot he was lost from and there he was- knackered, filthy but waiting right there.
> 
> All the advice posted is great and i think it's probably not uncommon, especially if you're new to owning a dog. Safe to say he is leashed everywhere there be deer these days.


Indeed finding our lost pet/s are very exhausting and I've been there. Good thing your dog has a tag on it. Aren't you worried that you might lose him the third time around?


----------



## Julesky

Well, this was in the early days when he was rehomed with us, we were new owners and i guess didn't understand/ had no experience of the irresistibility of deer to him and that recall works, until it doesn't. 

It's been 7 years since his last 'big' run off. But yeah, always a possibility- but a very reduced one now- he's always leashed in the kind of areas/situations i wouldnt trust him in and new places. We know each other a lot better now.


----------



## Abby Cox

That's good news. Well as for me , I've been very careful and cautious . I wouldn't want that horrible incident to happen again to me and my precious dog.I don't tie him with a leash because he gets too aggressive. Since then, I've been using a tracker to track my dog's location. I would just let him roam around the playground or park during Sundays. Whenever we go for a walk, I'm at ease that I wouldn't lose him again.


----------



## Jackie Lee

Exactly! Nice thread. I'll take this down  Thank you!


----------



## JessicaParker

Thank you for sharing these worthy and useful tips.


----------



## Jon Roff

Very useful information, thanks!


----------



## DamKri

I will remember this so thank you!


----------



## Liz_Doggo

Great post - thank you!


----------



## Lola55

I'd like to add- there's an app called "next door" its a social forum for everyone who lives in your local area. This would be a great place to post about missing dogs/cats etc because people in your specific area might have seen sightings of the animal etc In fact, I've already seen posts on mine for people who have spotted stray cats etc


----------



## MANDY1987

thankyou for this information


----------



## raysh

Very helpful!


----------



## violaparkinson

A couple of weeks ago I lost my puppy in the market. After 3 hours I finally find out him outside the market. Some shop keeper helps me a lot to find him, and I become so happy.


----------



## puppuccino

This is very useful information to know about it.


----------



## sarahjim

Determine whether your dog has its dog collar with dog tags on. Hopefully so, because then animal control or anyone who finds your dog will know it's likely a lost dog and not a stray. Every dog tag should have -- at a minimum -- the dog's name and your telephone number. My dog's tags has his name, address and telephone number. https://esacare.com/emotional-support-animal-need-reasons/


----------



## Butmom

Tyton said:


> Couple of other things to add:
> 
> Take regular photographs so folks know what your dog looks like now (markings change, shape/size varies, etc)
> we also have a 'jar' for each dog containing a flannel that has been rubbed all over each individual dog, then double clingfilmed and some groomed hair so we have some ready-done scent items particular to that dog (useful if you have a multidog household) as this can be used by tracker dogs to hopefully help find your dog. (we refresh the scent every 2-3 weeks)
> 
> In terms of Social media - find out if you have a local group specialising in lost pets (here on the IOW we are lucky enough to have a large fb group for lost pets to use to raise awareness and a large band of members who are able/willing to help search if that is indicated, as well as the Wight Dog Trackers whose scent dogs can go out to help - with scent items as above).
> The post re the hunters above is very useful, shelter/bed smelling of the dog/owner is useful to 'lure' a dog back to where it was last seen
> 
> great post - and a useful resource for a time when you will probably be in a blind panic (I know I would be!)


----------



## Butmom

sarahjim said:


> Determine whether your dog has its dog collar with dog tags on. Hopefully so, because then animal control or anyone who finds your dog will know it's likely a lost dog and not a stray. Every dog tag should have -- at a minimum -- the dog's name and your telephone number. My dog's tags has his name, address and telephone number. https://esacare.com/emotional-support-animal-need-reasons/


Thank you for this useful post. My dog, Blu, has gotten out twice. I am currently using a wheelchair so I cannot go out looking for him. I have been quite lucky as he came back on his own both times. Mind you, I was bellowing his name and saying Come until I was hoarse.

I am printing out your list so that next time (and there is always a next time), I will know what to do.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Butmom as I understand your training with Blu, can you start training him to the whistle rather than have to shout yourself hoarse if he gets out? It also stops the panic in your voice


----------



## Butmom

DaisyBluebell said:


> Butmom as I understand your training with Blu, can you start training him to the whistle rather than have to shout yourself hoarse if he gets out? It also stops the panic in your voice


Great idea! Any thoughts on how to do this?I am still wheelchair bound, so I will have start in the house.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Butmom said:


> Great idea! Any thoughts on how to do this?I am still wheelchair bound, so I will have start in the house.


Best way to start is in the house! You will need a whistle unless your proficient at whistling. Amazon do ACME whistles which is what I use (you can hear the whistle as opposed to the silent ones). Buy 2 , making sure they are the same tone, as you will need the whistle with you all the time and I guarantee at sometime you will loose one  
Do you call him for his meals ? Is he food/treat orientated? Once you have your whistle call him, for what ever he comes to you for normally, & immediately blow your whistle. Do this every time you call him. Call, immediate whistle. Do it every single time you want him and do it for about a week . Do not be tempted to do just the whistle after day 2 he has to get used to associating the call to come to you along with the whistle & a treat or toy or just a fuss. If your able to get out and walk him on a long lead (unless your confident he comes to you off lead) do exactly the same, call immediate whistle. If your doing it on lead then as you whistle give just a little tug on the lead to encourage his return - treat him every single time so he associates coming to you with a treat. Once he is *consistently* coming to you with both commands try every now and again just the whistle (still a little tug if necessary on the lead). Eventually you will be able to just use the whistle. 
If he is off lead and starts to come to you of his own accord, blow your whistle as he is coming & fuss him when he gets to you like only a dog lover can fuss. 
NEVER blow the whistle when he is running AWAY from you! That's a fail cause chances are he will totally ignore you, keeps going and you are back to square one. 
Once he is proficient with the whistle only still practice now and again just whistle and treat as a reminder. I use 2 quick blasts on the whistle for recall as I use a single blast for a different command. 
I'm sure I will probably have forgotten something above but someone else will come on to give their help too. My way may not be text book but its worked for the last 4 dogs.
Good luck.


----------



## Butmom

DaisyBluebell said:


> Best way to start is in the house! You will need a whistle unless your proficient at whistling. Amazon do ACME whistles which is what I use (you can hear the whistle as opposed to the silent ones). Buy 2 , making sure they are the same tone, as you will need the whistle with you all the time and I guarantee at sometime you will loose one
> Do you call him for his meals ? Is he food/treat orientated? Once you have your whistle call him, for what ever he comes to you for normally, & immediately blow your whistle. Do this every time you call him. Call, immediate whistle. Do it every single time you want him and do it for about a week . Do not be tempted to do just the whistle after day 2 he has to get used to associating the call to come to you along with the whistle & a treat or toy or just a fuss. If your able to get out and walk him on a long lead (unless your confident he comes to you off lead) do exactly the same, call immediate whistle. If your doing it on lead then as you whistle give just a little tug on the lead to encourage his return - treat him every single time so he associates coming to you with a treat. Once he is *consistently* coming to you with both commands try every now and again just the whistle (still a little tug if necessary on the lead). Eventually you will be able to just use the whistle.
> If he is off lead and starts to come to you of his own accord, blow your whistle as he is coming & fuss him when he gets to you like only a dog lover can fuss.
> NEVER blow the whistle when he is running AWAY from you! That's a fail cause chances are he will totally ignore you, keeps going and you are back to square one.
> Once he is proficient with the whistle only still practice now and again just whistle and treat as a reminder. I use 2 quick blasts on the whistle for recall as I use a single blast for a different command.
> I'm sure I will probably have forgotten something above but someone else will come on to give their help too. My way may not be text book but its worked for the last 4 dogs.
> Good luck.


Thank you so much! I will place an order with Amazon immediately. It's a brilliant idea.


----------



## Shane Cunningham

Panic :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Bethh29

Prevention is better than the cure right? We use a *Pawfit 2 Pet GPS Tracker With Activity Monitor*


----------



## Evee Martin

this actually happened to us. our 2 dogs went missing for a day. luckily our neighbor found them and they immediately reported to us.


----------



## JoanneF

This is a useful piece -

https://www.facebook.com/1388288012...eet-floyd-the-missing-saus/10222714338272263/


----------

